# Speaker Recommendation for a newbie



## machajew (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm new to audio gear in general and am in the process of putting together a system now mostly for playing vinyl.

I'm using a GLi SL 2100 turntable and just ordered an HK 3490 receiver. Can anybody recommend me the best possible speaker setup that I could get around $100-200. Do I have any real options at this pricepoint or should I hold out until I have a little more cash?? used? new?

It's for a pretty small dorm-room type room in a little apartment. I just want something that'll give me really good clear sound without much need for power.

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the Shack.

For your price point the SVS SBS 01 speakers would be a great choice. For the price you won't find anything better.


----------



## machajew (Jul 25, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks for the recommendation. I want to make sure that I get into something of good enough quality. Would it be better to wait and spend more, or are these speakers that will last and be of good quality?

I also was recommended infinity primus 162s 

and infinity beta 20s


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know the SBS-01's will last years and can very easily be used for surround speakers once you upgrade to larger mains in a 7.1 system. 
SVS only sells online and because of this you pay far less than brick and mortar stores will charge.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd also consider the Athena LS-100. $200 a pair at Audio Advisor.

The Infinity Primus P162 is also a good value at $170 a pair on sale at Crutchfield. http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1007inf/index.html

If you could wait and save up $400 you will definitely get a marked improvement in sound quality.


----------



## KptKrunch (Jul 21, 2009)

$100 to $200 speakers (new) won't really get you very good sound. That's not to say they'd sound bad, but upping your price a bit would make quite a difference.

for a little over $350 you could get these the Energy RC-30's over at Audioadvisor.

These will give you a much more bass extension than any bookshelf (at $200 or less) and a more fuller sound.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

KptKrunch said:


> $100 to $200 speakers (new) won't really get you very good sound. That's not to say they'd sound bad, but upping your price a bit would make quite a difference.
> 
> These will give you a much more bass extension than any bookshelf (at $200 or less) and a more fuller sound.


Given he is living in a "pretty small dorm-room type room in a little apartment" bass extension is not a good idea. The SVS SBS-01's go down to 68Hz he would be better off getting a small sub that he can independently adjust the lows.


----------



## KptKrunch (Jul 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Given he is living in a "pretty small dorm-room type room in a little apartment" bass extension is not a good idea. The SVS SBS-01's go down to 68Hz he would be better off getting a small sub that he can independently adjust the lows.


Yep - but that's why I'd stay away from a sub. What's the use of getting one if it's so low you can't hear it? And actually, the RC-30 does not produce deep, pounding high SPL bass. Much more subtle than that. It plays low but not overly loud (unless you really crank the volume, can't help that LOL). If you wanted a more impactful bass speaker - you'd need the RC-50 or even the RC-70 (what I have) and then you would have too much speaker for that area (not to mention being way over the OP's budge). 

For the price the Energy's are a much better deal (they sold for over a grand in Canadian $'s when they first came out) so if down the road the OP wanted to sell them to upgrade he wouldn't lose much money. The SBS's are what they are, little satellite speakers and would almost have to be given away once used. Plus, the Energy's should be easy enough to find and demo (OP may not like them at all), which can't be said too easily of I.D. speakers. Though for a $200 budget, IMO auditioning is worthless. Any speaker with an original MSRP of $200 or less are what they are. They reproduce sound, but they won't do it very well by audiophile standards, but then again, these aren't exactly going in a dedicated room so what does it matter?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Dave. If you are interested, I am selling my SBS-01 speakers. PM me for a good price. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Dave.
Another speaker to consider is the AV123-ELT525M’s a 2 way mini-monitor. $175/pr. I did get to hear a pair over the weekend and they’re very nice sounding! Also, they’re not too big for a smaller room. Of course, up to a point spending more will buy better speakers and used can be around half of new. Internet direct dealers also have “B” stock at a savings. 
Good Luck with your decision,
Joe
As mentioned, whatever you get can be used later for surrounds, if you go that way.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can expand your budget slightly, you might want to consider Ascend Acoustics HTM-200 SE (http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/htm200/htm200.html). I have them as rears in a 7.1 system and they sound great. I've listened to them as standalone in a stereo setup and they're fine little speakers. 

Will you be listening primarily by yourself or with others? If its personal listening, you might consider buying a nice $100 set of headphones and then save up for speakers. See http://www.goodcans.com/HeadphoneReviews/Reviewss/recommendations.html


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Man o man. There is a cherry pair of Vandersteen 1c's (latest model) on the SF Bay Area craigslist. They would make a sweet pair of starter speakers. Seller will take $225 last time I spoke with him.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For an inexpensive speaker that can be described as crisp and clean, have a listen to the Yamaha NS-6490. I'd imagine they would fit your current needs and budget. These can be found online for less than $100.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say you have several very good recommendations here. $200 speakers are very hard to find. Keep an eye on Audiogon for some really good deals on used speakers. I hate that place because it makes me spend WAY TOO MUCH money. :spend:

Paradigm Atom v. 6 $248 OBO
Focal JM Lab 707 $250
B&W DM302 $175 OBO
Linn Index $250 OBO
Rega R1's $279
Tannoy Mercury F1 $225 OBO
Paradigm ADP-150 $200
Definitive Technology BP 1.2x $235
Av123 XLS Encore $235 OBO

Swans D2.1SE $375 OBO
Quad 11L2 $385 OBO
Harbeth Monitor 40.1 $12,995

Please keep me away from that place. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Harbeth Monitor 40.1 $12,995


Good one Sonnie :rofl2:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What... :dontknow: Everyone needs a pair or two of the Harbeth's. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'v actually never heard of them so I have no idea if they really sound like $13,000 something tells me they are a bit over priced.:spend:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, apparently you haven't heard them. They may be out of one's price range but when compared to less expensive loudspeakers, and others costing the same, their value becomes evident. However, at that price, and if they were still available, I'd go for a pair of Meadowlark Blue Heron IIs.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie has great advice. For your price range, I would definitely look at used. Nothing wrong with used speakers. I have done it before and will do it again.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you're anywhere near San Fran, get the Vandersteen 1c's! They are a steal at retail price, $225 is just retarded.


----------



## Glenee (Aug 18, 2009)

Try Usher 520s


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sonnie's recommendations are spot on. Paradigm especially makes an excellent value speaker. I am also quite fond of PSB which is another Canadian company.

The Canadian companies have benefited greatly by Government funded subsidies and research facilities. If you could find a used pair of PSB Image 4T's, you would have a speaker which is comparable to speakers which cost multiples of its asking price.

If you could stretch your budget, these PSB Stratus Silver i's:http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl?spkrmain&1255286287, are 2 thousand dollar speakers. Even at the original asking price they provided stunning value.

Without question, if having to stay in the 100-200 Dollar range, used is the only way to get anything worth owning.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## walmat (Sep 10, 2009)

Listen to the PSB's. They're very affordable and even the lower lines sound great.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
PSB's are an excellent alternative. Check out Upscale Audio. Kevin Deal the owner is semi famous and carries some amazing lines. Especially tubes. Moreover, he sells B Stock PSB Speakers for excellent prices. Add dot.com to his store and you will see the website. 

A great thing about PSB is that they are not so rabidly against mailorder like Paradigm is and still makes excellent speakers. Most of the Canadian companies are awesome values due to Canada's investment in helping Speaker Companies flourish.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jung4g (Sep 14, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> B&W DM302 $175 OBO


I highly recommend these as well. I've got two pair matched with a CC3 center for my 5.1 setup. They sound amazing in a smaller space, but with a sub added and a 80-90Hz Crossover, they really open up. Very good clarity, and not a fatiguing sound at all. Plus they're small enought that the wife is cool with them.


----------

